# I'm considering roaching his mane!



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Personally i LOVE the longer manes on light horses, and the roached manes on the heavy horses. He looks good the way he is. And he doesnt really have that thick of a neck to really emphasize the roaching.

Hes beautiful though!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

No!! I don't think roached manes look good unless the horse doesn't have much of mane to begin with. My first horse had a roached mane and wore it well but few horses do.

There's nothing at all wrong with your horse's mane. It looks very lovely.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I personally dislike roached manes. I love long, thick manes, I think they're gorgeous.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I have a mini with a thick mane I roached it last summer it was awesome he looked like a trojan war horse!! I have a Morgan with a long thick mane that I am thinking of roaching it would also stick up just like the minis! It looked very cool. Go for it You can roach it at slightly different lengths in the middle so it is kinda curved.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I say go for it! It will grow back, its just hair.

That is unless you have major shows coming up, then maybe not.


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Personally, I think he would look gorgeous with his mane roached; not right up against his neck, but maybe a little bit of a gradient; starting short at the withers and getting a little longer...like this? http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/41322/2691526260036319172S425x425Q85.jpg

Anyways, my $.02


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would leave it as it is, but then I prefer a horse with mane, especially since it can take a while to grow back. 

You could always shorten it up and band it, to make sure it stays down nicely, after thinning it some.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Roach, baby :]

He looks like he has a decent neck for it. Roached manes look neater, they are easier to care for, and they don't get tangled in your reins... I say go for it :]


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I've never heard of manes getting tangled in reins before. That's interesting. My boy's mane is really long and I've never had that happened. I'll have to ask some of the others at the barn where I board if they've experienced that.

Manes can take a long time to grow back. I don't he has the neck for a roached mane but it may be the picture angle.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you do sports such as campdrafting and mounted games? Where you are at a flat gallop most of the time and need to check in a millisecond, or need to adjust your reins to yield over to the other side of the cow, or pick something up then grab your rein again... Lets say if the horse I ride has mane most of it gets ripped out.

99% of campdrafting horses and working stockhorses have their manes roached for that exact reason.

It's not fun trying to put a check on a galloping horse when your pulling mane instead of rein!

This is my horse with his roached mane, he has a thinner neck than the OP's horse.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I did medieval gaming and I did swordfighting shows (with real swords) and never had a problem. There were two Friesians in our group and their manes went way past the shoulder and they never had issues either. That's why I asked, never heard that brought up before.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it looks as though the mane is lying flat on the opposite side, no matter which side you look from. From a distance anyhow, but my vision is questionable at best. So how does his neck look from the otherside?

You're horse is gorgeous Wild_Spot. 

You'll never know until you try. If you don't all you'll think about is, "What-if?"


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you adjust your reins a lot in those disciplines? I have never seen/experienced them.

I've never really heard it brought up outside of the campdrafting/mounted games/stockhorse world. I don't really know why. At the clinic I went to on the weekend, they stressed the importance of having a hogged mane for campdrafting, and (the riders were willing) clipped a few manes off at first smoko to make it easier for the riders.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot to say, thanks Whipple!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

There's a lot of lengthen/shorten the reins depending on the choreographed movements we were doing. Is that what you are meaning?

Maybe it's just within your discipline that it's an issue.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It may well be... We don't really know when we will have to shorten the reins, and if we lose a second because the mane got tanlged then we lose the cow!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

As far as his neck being too thin goes, he's in the middle of gaining weight and muscle so it very well may change to thicker soon. If you look at pictures of Wiski's neck from three months ago to pictures of him now his neck has gotten a lot thicker. 

I was thinking about roaching his mane similar to a fjord horse's. It may or may not look good, I know it will grow back but right now he's got a very short spot on it because he used to rub his neck on the fence before I bought him.

This is what his neck looks like on the other side.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

A fjord has an extremely thick mane, so you may not get it to stand as tall, but you could leave some mane, it might help give the appearence of a thicker neck.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

His mane is poofy, I don't really like poofy manes so I'm either going to thin it or roach it I think.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

I roached my TB's mane for the first time a few years ago as I was just sick of dealing with it. I like short and neat manes and his is super thick and grows really fast. I was terrified at first at what he would look like - he looked awesome and it was so much easier to deal with. 

I say go ahead and roach the mane and if you don't like it just let it grow back. That is what I was going to do if I didn't like my TB's mane roached. Remember it is hair and it WILL grow back.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lunaries said:


> Personally, I think he would look gorgeous with his mane roached; not right up against his neck, but maybe a little bit of a gradient; starting short at the withers and getting a little longer...like this? http://inlinethumb43.webshots.com/41322/2691526260036319172S425x425Q85.jpg
> 
> Anyways, my $.02


I personally prefer horses with long manes but if you are going to roach it, I suggest the same as Lunaries posted. If you kinda arch it a little and make the middle longer than the withers and poll, it will give his neck a fuller, thicker, and more arched appearance. That is what lots of people do with their mule teams because mules typically have a very flat, straight neck kinda like Wiski.









​


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm surprised Dumas' Grrrl hasn't seen this thread! She's all for roaching!

I say go ahead and do it. If you dont like then you know not to do it again.

After having my app mare and her mohawk of a mane I love love love short manes.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

His mane is pretty short now as it is. It's not like he has a stunning, flowing mane that you spent his whole life growing. Do it. =]


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Annnnd his forelock doesn't call for a nice mane to go with it. No offense, but his forelock is very skimpy, or that could be the poofy-ness you were talking about. It would look worse if he had a really pretty forelock and no mane.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

*Drum roll please!!!!*

It's a work in progress still but...He got a bit anxious before I got a chance to make it nice and neat... I was working with scissors and a comb LOL  It still wants to lay down on the one side...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, he looks good with a roached mane. It really accentuates his neck and looks good. And I normally don't like horses with a roached mane.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think he looks really good!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He looks great!!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

That looks awesome!!!
Scissors is definitely the best way to go. That how fjord people do it and it works great!
You can also try spritzing with diluted vinegar first, it makes the hair easier to work with.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I've always used clippers on Fjord manes. I can't imagine using scissors, the black is supposed to be like, half an inch taller than the white.

I really like his mane. I wish I was that brave!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> I've always used clippers on Fjord manes. I can't imagine using scissors, the black is supposed to be like, half an inch taller than the white.
> 
> I really like his mane. I wish I was that brave!


I couldnt see doing a fjord mane with clippers unless you have a crazy steady hand. The fjord at CARD, Misty, had hers done with clippers and it looks absolutely horrid!
I have very detailed in structions from a girl who has fjords. She has her boys cut in a dragon cut, very cool! I think her girls are just a regular fjord cut. All done with scissors.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmm... I don't know. That's how I was taught, and it turned out I was better than the woman who taught me so I became the official clipper holder. I clipped everyone and everything that needed it; Fjord manes, bridle paths, muzzles, feathers, trace clips, body clips... it was ridiculous. Maybe I've just wielded clippers long enough to work with them, lol.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/i-like-fjords-27865/page3/

I posted some pictures of the Fjords I worked with in this thread, and they don't really show off the mane, but they were done with clippers. There is at least one picture of both of them with their mane's freshly done.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's funny, it seems like almost everyone either uses scissors or electric clippers to trim their horses. Keep in mind that I only do bridle paths but I use a pair of hand shears designed for sheep. My grandad had them and used them to trim the manes and tails on his mule teams. When you kinda figure out how to use them, you can get results exactly like electric clippers. Here is a pic of almost exactly what I have. The only difference is the end of the handle on mine is round instead of heart shaped.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

See... that thing just looks terrifying. I like electric clippers because it is so much less likely that you will harm the horse should it do something like spook, or move wrong. I'd be too scared I would stab them.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/i-like-fjords-27865/page3/
> 
> I posted some pictures of the Fjords I worked with in this thread, and they don't really show off the mane, but they were done with clippers. There is at least one picture of both of them with their mane's freshly done.


Wow! I've never seen someone who can work with clippers so precisely. Thats great!
I will stick with scissors myself, but no way would I use those scary looking ones. I like blunt ended shears.

Yesterday I saw Misty, the Fjord I know. her mane was hacked at a couple of months ago. With clippers. And it looked horrendous. It's not too bad now that it's grown out. But I could've fixed it. But since I dont have any experience (I used to groom dogs by the way, very squirmy poodles, bichons and terriers, so I know how to handle clippers and scissors) with clipping horses, they wouldnt let me! Ridiculous! 

Anyhow, I think it's great you can wield clippers so well. I really do think it's harder than scissors.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

We just all work differently I guess. As long as it gets done and looks good, does it matter how you got to that point? Lol.

It's dumb that they wouldn't let you fix it. If it was already that bad, I don't see how you could have made it worse. Of course, if it was MY horse and it got so bad that it wasn't fixable, I'd shave it all off. Haha.


----------



## Maizie (Jun 21, 2009)

is roaching the same as hogging (shaving it all off)? i have a gorge gypsy cob and her mane was down to her sholder but in the summer it was roasting under it and really bothering her, also something had bitten her and the bite had got infected but i didnt know because the mane was so long and because of the heat under there it was spreading. i was devistated when i found out and soon got it all hogged off. shes much happier now. i love long manes but she does look loverly with a hogged one to


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I believe it's the same concept. Wiski's mane is starting to fluff straight up now like a fjord's, it's so darn cute!


----------



## Thelma (Jun 22, 2009)

i think hes beautiful like that!


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

He could sport either one! I'm just trying to gain kudos to roach my own!!!


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd go for yes. He would be really cute like that. Besides: when it grows out it will be a nice, even length. Burrs can't get stuck in it, and you don't have to un-tangle it....

Unless you are jumping and like to grab mane over jumps.


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just roached my horses mane and he is really studly looking! At first I only did it to even out the thickness, but, now it is so extremely easy to take care of, and I heard it is legal in the showjumping ring so maybe i'll keep it like that for a while! His mane also grows a lot faster than I thought it would! In just 2 weeks it grew 1 1/2"!!!!!!! WOW! Here he is!










Its also much easier to keep your reins from getting caught up in it!










He is soooooo photogenic!!!!!!


----------

